# CAG Fish tourney on 6-25



## BigChessie

I was just wondering if any guys from here are gonna be fishing it.


----------



## TimJC

yep with a guest


----------



## Tornichio

I sent my money on Friday. A little late with that part, but I am planning to be there. 

Marc


----------



## cwcarper

Still undecided...Bambi and I might fish it but it depends on whether or not something else comes up.


----------



## BigChessie

Cool Looking forward to meeting you guys (Some again,others for the first, lol)


----------



## crappielooker

i'll go and put some bait in the water at both places thruout this week.. see you fellers here ..
anyone going to fish friday afternoon or sunday?


----------



## Tornichio

I am planning on fishing sunday. I was also going to fish on friday, but I forgot that friday is my wedding aniversary. So it looks like Saturday and Sunday only for me.


----------



## steelhead1

Can't make it. Spending weekend with wife.

Good luck ya'll!!


----------



## atrkyhntr

Me either .. Was going to call you Mark but lost your number... 
PM it to me again THANKS


----------



## ShakeDown

Well? What's the results? I bet you guys roasted worse than we did.


----------



## Miso_Ohio

It was a scorcher but we had quite a few people out there roasting away all day to compete. Some of us went out for a good part of yesterday as well so lets just say we are kind of wipped. I am guessing Shawn will be writing a review of it soon and be posting it. I think it is best to wait for that, I will post a link to it when he does since I don't think he will post it here.

I will say we all thought we had the new record for attendance at any CAGI ever in the bag, but one state went on a massive advertising campaign and beat us out. I guess we need to figure out what they did to drum up some more interest. Don't know when Ohio will get a CAGI again though, they like to keep them moving around.


----------



## TimJC

How about everyone posting there individual results.

I only managed one fish which came right before the conclusion of the tournament. It was Ak's humpback carp and it lost several pounds from spawning. She weighed in at 18.5lbs, down from 23+. I had fun in the sun netting and weighing Craig's fish all day.

Craig, PM me with your e-mail address and I'll send you the unedited pictures. I'm going to post them here after cropping.


----------



## BigChessie

I blanked but my boy did manage a 7.5 lber, of course he was standing up on the Town street bridge walking to the porta john. lol So I did the hook set and the catching and he got the credit. He received a awesome carp pole for his effort, after we got home we pulled it out to look at it. 12 ' and all he could say was, "Holy crap look how big this thing is" lol I'm trying to figure out how I can get me one so I can keep up with him. lol


----------



## TimJC

I think the pole is a black phantom which are the most reasonably priced ($20-30) rods that West side Tackle sells in Indy.

How about bait and chum reports too. Just wondering if there was a trend yesterday. I know the secret to Craig's success is his accuracy with both hookbait and spod. I really need to work on that.

I used various flavors of sweetcorn that I prepared with superior flavoring, and I chummed with sweet corn and ground up maize (also used as a method mix/packbait).


----------



## Miso_Ohio

I managed 5 fish, the heaviest was a little under 12, the smallest was a high 7 and the other 3 where in the mid 8 to mid 9 range. I had a really nice one on at one point but had a little backlash on the reel and the line hooked itself on the clip off. The drag ran until it hit the clip off, I think everybody thought my rod had busted by the sound of the line snapping. I guess that is what I get for using chea Ebay baitrunners 

That river can get snaggy when it is low, had a lot of pull offs and snags on Saturday as I am sure everbody else did too, everybody around me was making fun of me, saying I was losing my carping skillz.

As far as bait, I had a field corn mixture I was using, it was too wet to pack so I used it method ball style around the weight. I was casting right over a fallen tree that was a pain. I was using one pop up corn and one piece of field corn. Between Saturday and Sunday at Alum I am as red as a beet all in all a great time this weekend.

I know what you mean about Craigs casting skills, very impressive he seems to hit the same spot over and over again. I guess I need to start hitting the football fields and practicing, either that or stop drinking quite as much on the bank.


----------



## crappielooker

lol.. miso..i remember that monster that u lost .. maan, it doubled yer pole over.. 
i'm just glad that the fish cooperate for us.. or i would have been skinned to death..LOL
i didn't fish but had a great time seeing my friends that i haven't seen in a loong time.. it was a bonus that i get a chance at milking humpback for her eggs too..that top off my weekend.. thanks tim for hookin her again.. she's always a beauty on the bank thats for sure.. and that's the 3rd time she's been caught too..


----------



## TimJC

How about posting some pictures?


----------



## Mushijobah

I stopped by towards the end with my friends after fishing farther north than you guys in the boat. Looked like a real fun time, who do I talk to to get involved? Thanks.


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Mushijobah,

We saw you guys fishing, I was in the group up by the railroad bridge by the new park. Hope you did well, and yes you guessed it this type of fishing events are a blast. Normally someone goes to one and they get pretty much hooked on them. To find out more about them go to www.cagohio.net , there will be a list of all of our statewide events. There will also be contact phone numbers and emails to get a hold of people, also keep an eye on this section because we get together quite a bit to fish. This can be a very social way to fish or it can be an all out war trying to out smart everybody else, either way we all have a good time.

Another good site is the national website at www.carpanglersgroup.com , there is a nice forum there on carp fishing. Don't get discouraged by all of the high tech talk and so forth, there are a lot of guys who still just use doughballs or sweet corn on a hook to catch a lot of fish. But it is fun to see all of the cool toys everybody uses and then come up with some of your own. Hope to see you on the banks soon.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Nice to see you guys caught some fish. I thought you might have some trouble seeing how hot it has been. I haven't been out much lately due to starting a new job but the fish I have been catching when I go out have been coming at night. I think alot of them, atleast the bigger ones have gone to a night bite because of the heat. Well good job on the event it sounds like you had a good turn out. Cya out there.

Jake


----------



## RiverRat

wow...for the amount of anglers that came, i thought the catch rates and totals would be much higher too...?...man, with such an incredible venue that is.

Jake, your right the better fish are'nt coming in the heat of the day, night bites the best during the summer...loads of big fish to be caught, well if ya know where! See ya saturday man...bring your heavy gear.
LOL,

Scott


----------



## GMR_Guy

RiverRat said:


> wow...for the amount of anglers that came, i thought the catch rates and totals would be much higher too...?...man, with such an incredible venue that is.
> 
> Jake, your right the better fish are'nt coming in the heat of the day, night bites the best during the summer...loads of big fish to be caught, well if ya know where! See ya saturday man...bring your heavy gear.
> LOL,
> 
> Scott


 At least they did post the catch rate and the amount and size of fish caught.


----------



## crappielooker

just like WCC, most of the bullsh!t talks comes from the person(s) who doesn't even compete in the event.. if you think you can do better than the rest of us, then please step up and show us newbie how to do it OCC style.. LOL
'nuff said..
ps.. i would love to see lots of lines and variety of bait in certain water at a time and see someone trying to pull out big fish consistanly.. if you guys know where pleease let me know.. 
i also didn't hear of a single bad thing from anyone that attend the event, except for some bitchin about the heat..


----------



## crappielooker

now for more PICTURES..
here's the big one that took the big fish money and prizes..








here she is close up..








and the left side..








here's tim and the humpback of COSI..


----------



## TimJC

I can't get those links to work


----------



## crappielooker

hmm..it works here..


----------



## mrfishohio

> hmm..it works here..


 Only works if you are a logged in member of Ofoto of kodak or whatever it is...
Had this same thing come up with Buckeye Bob once.


----------



## crappielooker

erm..i'm not a member.. 
try go here..
http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.jsp?mode=fromshare&Uc=deetgrh.8nzhltjx&Uy=wyn1le&Ux=0


----------



## TimJC

give us the link to the album and not the picture then


----------



## mrfishohio

http://images.kodakgallery.com/photos1293/2/94/96/57/46/2/246579694205_0_ALB.jpg?r=1120013713471.jpg


----------



## crappielooker

i think big fish bites during the heat of the day just as well as at night.. it just a matter of finding where they are feeding at that time.. the reason why i don't catch many fish during the day anymore is because i don't fish durin the day.. kinda hard to catch anything when i'm chillin out at home and lookin out at the heat..


----------



## cwcarper

I didn't get to fish the event...but as far as I can tell it was a big success. Not to mention, I thought the catch rates were pretty decent for that stretch this time of year with the river as low as it is. I only visited for about 30 minutes between 12:15 and 12:45 pm...hot, sunny, and I saw at least 6 fish caught in that short span. Hard to beat that...


----------



## RiverRat

Where are the totals listed..over on the CAG forum??

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Hey,

I wasn't trying to be an idiot or anything. It looked like the event was a good success. I would of been there if I didn't have some pre-existing plans. All I was stating is that with as hot as it has been the past 2 weeks or so there were pretty tough conditions fishing during the day and that I have been catching them pretty decent at night. To each their own.

Jake


----------



## BigChessie

I will have to admit I would have much rather fished it at night. lol But everyone still had good time and that really is what counts. I did read something that caught my eye on the cag site. One of the other States posted up that they felt like the peg setups made it a "lottery draw" instead of a fishing event. Meaning that only 1 or 2 pegs would produce fish no matter what the other guys tried at their pegs. Kinda rang true in a certain sense at our peg draws. For the locals it is a known fact where a large amount of the fish are caught there. Kinda hard to compete with areas that have been chummed and fished in for over 2 years on a regular basis. But not to say that being able to place your chum and your bait in the same spot over and over will not pay off. I had never met the gent that did so well but had heard from several people that he is as skilled as they come and could catch carp in a mud puddle. lol I wish I would have had time to sit back and just watch him for awhile, I'm sure I could have learned alot. Being a first timer at one of these events I came away with a feeling of I can't wait to do another one. And I can speak for my son that it would go double for him. For a event that I'm sure was tough to get together and pull off. And have a couple of newbies have a great time and want to do it again is quite a feat. My hat goes off to everyone involved putting it together. A special thanks goes out to AK and the others for all the work they did and DID NOT even fish in the event! Thanks guys from Robin, Brad (JR) and myself. Job well done!!


----------



## johnstown jon

WWSD?...... Anybody?


----------



## Tornichio

I really had a great time. I was at least a hundred yards from craig. I think that was his name. The guy who caught 19 fish. he flat out kicked all of us. I was watching from a distance though and could figure out that he definitely had a lot of skill in that he figured out how to get the most fish out of that area. He had the right equipment to cast very far accurately and also spod over the same area. I think that Mark reese had a great spot/ location he also was able to get the most out of the area. The spot that in my personal opinion was the best in the whole stretch of river at least on the side I was fishing, did not produce the numbers of fish that it could have. I think the people just did not figure out what the fish wanted. Anyway it was a great time, great learning experience and very hot. I would and will do it again. I am definitely sold on the spod. This is the first time, I had seen the put to use by a person who knew what they were doing. I am going to try to make 1 real soon.


----------



## cypry

It was a great event , very well organised and with a large turn-out . It was really nice to meet a few new faces , though i was really suffering with the heat during the last 2 hours of the event . I'm not sure if the cagi will be in ohio next year but if it is i'll certainly enter again . That stretch of river does hold a lot of carp and quite a few good sized mirrors too by the looks of it , with that one Mark caught and Miso's 25 from a couple of years back it makes me wonder if there are some bigger mirrors in there yet to be caught.

did many people fish on the sunday at alum?


----------



## RiverRat

Craig,
"wonder if there are some bigger mirrors in there yet to be caught?"

Man the Scioto is the ONLY water around Columbus to catch numbers of Mirrors and size too...and YES there are much bigger ones in there than you guys have wittnessed so far ...trust me! 

Scott


----------

